# Soft fabric crate



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We always put Dexter in a crate in our car - we have a large Espace & no spare car seats due to being a family of 5 so it works for us. But I getting so fed up of the cage rattling noise - it's driving me round the twist as we leave the crate in the car for convienience. Can anyone recommend a fabric one & ate they quieter ?


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Mine rattles too and it drives my hubby mad - I've sort of got used to it but it's embarrassing when anyone else is in the car. I've found that putting a heavy picnic blanket over it when it's empty helps to reduce the rattle. I'll watch this thread with interest to see what's suggested!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

A quick ebay search brought up a few good looking ones. I remember my friend had a soft one for her dog.


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

I bought one off ebay for about £30 I think (actually hubby paid for it lol). Pickle absolutely HATED it.. so much so that in the end we bought a harness and a seatbelt. Far better for him and he is very happy with it. We still use the crate for when we go away though and it's quite comfortable. He's fine with it when it's not in motion!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dog-Pet-Fabric-Portable-Carrier-Crate-Kennel-Bag-Cage-Blue-folding-travel-mobile-/390386293763?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&var=&hash=item5ae4d61c03

Just noticed the larger ones are out of stock but you could possibly contact to see if they are getting any more in?


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

We have a soft crate that I bought from Amazon for £29.99 which was supplied by Flamingoface. We're pleased with this crate though Raffy isn't particularly keen on it at the moment but it's early days. It is quite strongly made, we have the 27.5 inch size and it folds up easily if you want to. I have it on the back seat of my car so that I can keep an eye on Raffy but it would fit in the boot if I wanted. We have it anchored by the seat belt.

I hope that this might be of help. I've only used the crate a few times at the moment because Rafferty has only just started to go out but it seems that it should hold up to some wear-he certainly scratches at it when we first put him in it and it's holding up OK so far.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I had one for Weller as he preferred it to his metal one. As they are fabric they are obviously darker and dogs feel more secure in them. Also they have reduced visibility so prove helpful in travelling a stressed dog.
we used it as his bed for a long time. It was about £17.00 from Tesco. Not very sturdy at all but he was never much of a chewer or escape artist so it lasted for ages.
So I would just make sure you can trust your dog to not chew it, otherwise it will be a waste of money. Other than that I would recommend them.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, We had one for Dudley when he was smaller, it was pretty good, I couldn't compare it to having a metal crate in the car as our car is not big enough for a metal one. We used it as his bed when he was away as well as travelling, think I paid 20 something for it, guess more for a larger one, I think it would be worth a try. I had hoped to sell ours as good as new on e-bay as I knew Dudley would grow out of it, but he attacked it in one of his mad moments and chewed through the zip - typical!! (he wasn't in it at the time).


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Does everyone use crates in the car? I was just wondering today whether we could just get some grill things for the back and let him have the run of the boot (we've got an estate...so might be too much room for him at first. Maybe I'll have a look at a soft crate instead...hmm decisions decisions.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

We have a soft fabric crate for my two dogs. We have a Honda CRV and do havve a grill to stop them jumping into the car for short journeys to the local common we just put them inti the boot but they always go in the crate for longer trips, I think its safer when you stop at service stations as its easier to control there exit from the car especially with two. I also think its safer if you get rear ended as the glass may brake and the dogs could then escape into the road.

I got the soft crate as hated the noise of the metal crate in the car but the soft ones are only ok if your dogs not a chewer or a scratcher mine just sit there and go to sleep they don't try and escape.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a hatchback, just enough room for Dudley in the back of that which I do for local journey's, especially after a mucky walk. For long journey's, especially those on a motorway I have him in a harness clipped into the seat buckles. I would use a crate if I had a vehicle big enough.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought Lola a car seat that attaches to the seat then she gets harnessed in and doesn't bump about. These can also be attached to the back of a seat and sit in your boot. Something like this might work?


----------

